# B&B Halloween Ride



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Some of our crew will be heading to Boggs & Boulders for their Halloween ride this year. Got some camping spots reserved for the weekend. Just checking to see if any more of the MIMB members will be there, would be great to meet up with some of yall and ride. We will be there from Thursday till Sunday so if anyone is coming look for my blue Tundra with my Adrenaline Toyhauler behind it, close to the atv wash stations. We gonna be cooking lots of good food and have lots of apple pie and other cold beverages to drink, so come on by and visit and enjoy some with us !!!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

No one else gonna hit B&B for Halloween this year ?? GOTTA be some locals around here that are goin' !!! LMAO


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm gonna try to make it I will have my samurai on terms and my brute there


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Where will y'all be camping at, we'll stop by and say hi. Or come by and have a cold beverage and some good food with us. Not sure what we are cooking yet but the I'm sure there will be plenty !!


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok no problem man I will probably just tag along and ride normally I meet up with the lower alabama boyz and ride


----------

